
Ask HN: Site really slow, doesn't use Cloudflare? - milankragujevic
Hi, HN resolves for me to 209.216.230.240 and doesn&#x27;t use CloudFlare, it&#x27;s extremely slow, and ping is over 1000 ms for me. Just letting you know.
======
kristianp
I agree, it's been very slow for a number of minutes. If you log out, the
pages will update instantly though.

